

First impressions of Google wave - coliveira
http://coliveira.net/software/first-impressions-of-google-wave/

======
gengstrand
Yup, those are first impressions alright. Here is some more developer focused
impressions by folks who have spent a little more time with Google Wave.

<http://www.dynamicalsoftware.com/news/?p=51>

I'd be interested in other folks impressions of wave. What's your take on it
now that the bloom is wearing off?

